# Absinthe Drinkers?



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

any of you blokes like to imbibe in the old green fairy?

i'm not talking about that 'put some weeds and grass clippings in vodka and get f-ud up at the Burning Man' type, i'm talking about distilled absinthe.

the kind that you have to acquire in a similar fashion to your favorite cigars...

anyone?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

never tried it, would love to, but never have


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

I kinda like Jack Daniels.....ok, it's Jack Daniels.

Im not into the flavoured liquors. :hn


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Tried some in Germany. Didn't like the licorice taste, but it did put me very much at ease. Has a nice mellowing effect.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

i've had it a few times. Interesting...i wouldn't drink it all the time, but it is good poured over sugar cubes.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Could have put this in about three or four threads, but this was the latest. A very interesting article on absinthe, and analytical chemists. The guy is even working on a tobacco based drink. You'll enjoy this one Seangar.

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.11/absinthe.html?tw=wn_tophead_5


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah, that's not a bad article about Ted, but not a lot about absinthe.

if you're interested, this place probably has the most complete information base on the subject:

http://www.feeverte.net/faq.html


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

galaga said:


> Could have put this in about three or four threads, but this was the latest. A very interesting article on absinthe, and analytical chemists. The guy is even working on a tobacco based drink. You'll enjoy this one Seangar.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.11/absinthe.html?tw=wn_tophead_5


Yeah ... thats pretty cool. Now I know what I should have been doing with MY GCMS.

Thujone would have to be shown to be chemically stable for long periods for any analysis of vintage stuff to be accurate. I don't see those numbers. I would have thought the stuff would have been made by infusing alcohol with herbs/wormwood .. so there would be no post-infusion distillation so the recovery of thujone on distillation is largely irrelevant. In any case, thats pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

another good site:

http://www.wormwoodsociety.org/index.html


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Yeah ... thats pretty cool. Now I know what I should have been doing with MY GCMS.


I knew you were playing with it after hours.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

galaga said:


> Could have put this in about three or four threads, but this was the latest. A very interesting article on absinthe, and analytical chemists. The guy is even working on a tobacco based drink. You'll enjoy this one Seangar.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/13.11/absinthe.html?tw=wn_tophead_5


now this is pretty cool:

_Later this year, the partners will release their latest innovation - a liqueur made from tobacco. Specifically, a strong, spicy strain of tobacco called Perique, which Breaux claims is the world's rarest commercial crop. "It's grown on one 15-acre plot in south Louisiana, near Convent." Tobacco beverages are tricky to prepare - and even more scarce than absinthe. After all, as Breaux explains, "nicotine is toxic if it's ingested."_

I love my Perique pipe tobaccos... I may just have to try some of this liquor.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It's available in Switzerland and not bad if you're into that flavor profile. We use to pick it up in Andorra before it is available in CH. I don't think I'd drink it by myself, but if a group is going out, a few absinthes is a nice primer.

A crazy buzz, just as Chartreuse is but different- will send you to the back of police cruiser mighty quick.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm still stymied by all the recent interest in absinthe.
try a search, there have been a few threads about this recently...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mmblz-

most of the recent interest, unfortunately, is brought on by movies that play into the false 'hallucinagenic' properties. 

so people think that they'll 'trip balz' if they drink it, which is NOT the case at all.

also, most people who have had absinthe from Germany or the Czech Rep. or 'home brew' have not actually had Absinthe, but have had swill that was produced to prey on people who don't know any better.

it's very similar to the 'fake cuban' situation.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

celticgent said:


> mmblz-
> 
> most of the recent interest, unfortunately, is brought on by movies that play into the false 'hallucinagenic' properties.
> 
> ...


:raise hand:

Czech stuff... not too good(and WAAAAAY too expensive and difficult to get)... in fact I think Everclear might have been just as good as this stuff - bleh -

Definately if you are interested the links provided can get you on the right track and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Green Chartreuse*

Try Green Chartreuse if you want something that is going make you crazy drunk.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah, that Czech stuff doesn't even really resemble absinthe.

they basically take grain alcohol, add some coloring and some crap flavoring and sell it for a mint.

it would be like somebody taking a jug of grain alcohol, dipping some corn husks and charcaol in it for a couple minutes and calling it Bourbon. u


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

celticgent said:


> yeah, that Czech stuff doesn't even really resemble absinthe.
> 
> they basically take grain alcohol, add some coloring and some crap flavoring and sell it for a mint.
> 
> it would be like somebody taking a jug of grain alcohol, dipping some corn husks and charcaol in it for a couple minutes and calling it Bourbon. u


this stuff had all the herbs still floating in it!

Upon reflection it was kinda like someone dumped potpourri into the bottle... but it was a beautiful shade of green.

I've heard Kubler is a good Swiss brand, what are some good Spanish ones?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

there really aren't any great Spanish brands.

some people like Segarra, but i've never bothered ordering it.

why buy an inferior product if you know better?

go http://www.absintheonline.com/ and don't look back.

also, go to the website i gave above..they really ARE the most knowledgeable on the subject. they have a forum, vendor list, and reviews to help you.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I can buy absinthe in my local walmart. Well, ok, it's an Asda, but it's part of 'the wal-mart family'. And it's shite absinthe.

I have indeed had quite a bit of absinthe... several establishments where I have previously plied the trade of barman served it. We used too make an awesome shot involving absinthe (in this order... 1/3 red cinnamon schanpps, 1/3 sambuca, 1/3 absinthe) called an italian flag... not your average sweet shooter... mwuhahahahahaha....

Best drunk 'properly'... cold water over sugar into a shot of 'sinthe. Don't drink it neat from the bottle at 8.30am at metal festivals.
















Who am I kidding, that's the best way to drink it!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> I have indeed had quite a bit of absinthe... several establishments where I have previously plied the trade of barman served it. We used too make an awesome shot involving absinthe (in this order... 1/3 red cinnamon schanpps, 1/3 sambuca, 1/3 absinthe) called an italian flag... not your average sweet shooter... mwuhahahahahaha....
> 
> 
> > That sounds cool, do you layer each liquor? I'll have my friend make some who has a home bar. Sounds lethal with flavor, each one is quite a strong flavor. Too many will have even the iron clad hung over the toilet...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

yeah, layer the shots... you shouldn't need a float or a spoon if you have a tapor pourer and keep your thumb over the air hole, and pour down the side of the tilted glass...

Be warned, the first one may knock you back, but you'll [email protected]*king love them after that :al


----------

